# Seite zentriert bei jeder Bildschirmauflösung?



## Tanek (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

welche Möglichkeiten gibt es, dass ich den Inhalt meiner Seite (1000x500 px) bei jeder Bildschirmauflösung immer mittig habe - sowohl von oben und unten, als auch wie an den Seiten? 

Weil bei einem 16:9 Monitor kann ich es mittig ausrichten, aber bei einem 4:3 Monitor ist der Inhalt oben und nach unten ist jede Menge Platz. 

Hatte den Inhalt schon in einen Layer gepackt und folgende Werte gegeben:


```
position: relative;
margin: 0px auto;
padding: 0px auto;
```

Leider bleibt es nach wie vor nur mittig und nicht zentriert bei 4:3 Monitoren.


----------



## Maik (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

schau mal hier: http://d-graff.de/fricca/center.html

mfg Maik


----------

